# My first "real" static prop...



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's a few shots of a static prop I've been working on. It's my first "real" prop as it's the first I've built from the ground up. I call him "Hank the Root Leper" as he's "growing" out of the ground. Still a ways to go (paint, texture, etc) but so far, I feel like I'm on the right track...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's one creepy critter. Good job.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Yowza! That is coooool. It really does look like something that would be rooted and growing in some dank forest... just ready to pounce and snatch ya!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking good, can't wait to see him finished!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome for your first attempt!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that is one warty prop! Good job!


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, I love it! What a kewl concept!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That thing is NICE!! great use of Great stuff!!


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words and encouragement. I look forward to posting pic's as I finish it up. Should start on paint in the next few days.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hank looks great! He can haunt my yard anytime.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

He looks like the type of creature I don't want to get too close too, cause you don't know what you will catch! He is very cool!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Great idea and its looking good too. Can't wait to see the finished version.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done. Great stuff can be a pain to work with but you have done a very good job.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Lookin good so far ..
good job


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Now that freakin' sweet! Good action pose, like it's going to eat your soul!


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks again, everyone...Tonight Hank got a base coat of mossy green and looks, well, even creepier. I don't have time and a mean headache (serves me right for spray painting in a closed garage) so I don't have pics yet but I'll update again soon.


----------

